# UFC on Dish??



## Wilderb (Mar 6, 2017)

So my daughter talked me into ordering the fight this last weekend. As per usual, I recorded it and planned on watching it the following day. So we go to watch it and it won't open. All my other recordings are fine.
So I chat. They say it doesn't show ordered. I look on my receiver and it shows. They say they can unlock it (only SD) and I can record it yesterday. Of course my daughter had plans so we figured we would watch it today. 
The new recordings don't work. Back to chat. This time they admit it was ordered, HOWEVER they say it is protected and can't be recorded. WTF? I said "that's not right". 
Then they said it must be my receiver. 
My receiver was replaced TWO weeks ago because we were having trouble with it. This new one is even worse so far. 
Going to call after I cool down a bit. 
Anybody else having issues? Be aware of this.
WE


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2017)

Wilderb said:


> So my daughter talked me into ordering the fight this last weekend. As per usual, I recorded it and planned on watching it the following day. So we go to watch it and it won't open. All my other recordings are fine.
> So I chat. They say it doesn't show ordered. I look on my receiver and it shows. They say they can unlock it (only SD) and I can record it yesterday. Of course my daughter had plans so we figured we would watch it today.
> The new recordings don't work. Back to chat. This time they admit it was ordered, HOWEVER they say it is protected and can't be recorded. WTF? I said "that's not right".
> Then they said it must be my receiver.
> ...


not sure about this but is your DVR connected to phone line? if so, i think that UFC has it setup with providers so it deletes cause Dana needs more money. i think if you record, then disconnect phone line, they can't access it .

curious to see what Dish says.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't have a phone line to connect to it. No house phone and my internet is antenna based.

They have not given me an answer. They have given me several. They told me I can't record UFC, that it's a bad receiver, and when I called , they said it was a bug. But when I questioned them about it, they explained a process where all the networks send shows to them a week before.
I said what does that have to do with LIVE event?
After over 30 min on phone, I had to hang up because I was consumed with the idea of strangling the rep. I had one that said I still needed to pay for it because it was sent to me. Not their fault I can't watch it now.
So no answer.
Unfortunately I dislike Direct even more. My internet is waaay to slow for other options I have looked into.
Guess it's time to drop them and just fucking read the newspaper again.
FUCK DISH
WE


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

don't pay for it, just go to mma-core.com after the fights and watch them for free


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 7, 2017)

How long are they up for?


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 7, 2017)

Direct tv had some kind of problem with this PPV maybe that's what happened to yours. Dana White mentions it briefly in an interview after the fight. it's at 2.00


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2017)

Wilderb said:


> Unfortunately I dislike Direct even more. My internet is waaay to slow for other options I have looked into.


times two. fuck directv even more than dish. and our internet is slow as hell too. 

kinda like going to the ballpark and stuck buying a $12 beer and $8 pretzel.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 9, 2017)

Just got my bill and guess what? They DID charge me, lol. What a buch of worthless assholes.


----------

